# New install (12-CURRENT) without compiler



## PhilPotter (Sep 23, 2016)

Dear all,

I am aware CURRENT is not dealt with on this forums but thought it worth asking anyway.

I am new, so please don't hate me if this has been answered somewhere. I just did a new build of 12-CURRENT (drm-next-4.7) into an empty dataset and am pleased as it boots and works really well.

My problem is clang was not built and installed so I have no compiler in this root fs. During the build, the only thing defined in src.conf was MALLOC_PRODUCTION, as the man page for src.conf says WITH_CLANG should be the default on my platform (amd64).

Should I define this anyway and rebuild to get clang in this 'world'? I would appreciate any tips. Many thanks.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2016)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## PhilPotter (Sep 23, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


Apologies, I would remove this - please feel free to do this as moderator.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 23, 2016)

PhilPotter said:


> Apologies, I would remove this - please feel free to do this as moderator.


Indeed, it's not necessary to remove this thread at all. Note that topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions normally are not replied, but it's possible that someone do


----------



## scottro (Sep 23, 2016)

No need to apologize. We don't actually "support" anything here--one posts their issue and hopes that someone can help. I would, however, edit the title (which you should be able to do as the originator of the thread), saying something New install (12-CURRENT) without compiler, and also edit your post to say, I realize this is the unsupported CURRENT version, but thought it worth asking anyway, to save the people who will see the new title, and with nostrils flaring in indignation, rush to find the thread about unsupported versions to lecture you, not realizing that you've already been lectured. 

The post that SirDice linked shows why posts about such things are generally discouraged, but this is probably the second best resource for that question (the best being the CURRENT mailing list.)  


I realize that my bit about people angrily coming here to denounce you might have come off as nasty, it was meant to be tongue in cheek, so hopefully, no one was aggravated.


----------



## PhilPotter (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks, I have made these changes.


----------



## Remington (Sep 23, 2016)

Or make a new forum category solely for CURRENT discussions to keep it separate from others.


----------

